# Galact Teaser



## rcteem (Mar 24, 2009)

Here is a teaser for all of you who keep bugging me to see a different morph...its nothing to special but maybe you can make do with this for now.


----------



## earthfrog (May 18, 2008)

Is it a teaser b/c it's actually a histrionicus, or b/c it's a new morph?


----------



## rcteem (Mar 24, 2009)

earthfrog said:


> Is it a teaser b/c it's actually a histrionicus, or b/c it's a new morph?


No this is a morph of a galact...lol...its a teaser cause its not a morph that is a different color from here...just a different pattern


----------



## Vermfly (Jun 6, 2010)

That is pretty sweet looking. It does look quite a bit like a histo.


----------



## azure89 (Jan 5, 2009)

Crazy looking frogs and way different than any of the galact morphs we have here, I can't wait to see the other morphs that you were talking about before on that other thread, if I remeber correctly there is blue morph right?


----------



## puckplaya32 (Jan 6, 2008)

this morph has been known for quite some time now, there's been photos circulated in the past and I believe published in a book


----------



## rcteem (Mar 24, 2009)

puckplaya32 said:


> this morph has been known for quite some time now, there's been photos circulated in the past and I believe published in a book


How long ago???


----------



## earthfrog (May 18, 2008)

rcteem said:


> How long ago???


The teaser has become the teasee...or the master become the student...
whatever.


----------



## rcteem (Mar 24, 2009)

I can take it...ive never seen them anywhere before though and Im sure most people who see this havent either...if so Ill post another morph and try again...lol


----------



## puckplaya32 (Jan 6, 2008)

at least since 2007



rcteem said:


> How long ago???


----------



## Tony (Oct 13, 2008)

rcteem said:


> I can take it...ive never seen them anywhere before though and Im sure most people who see this havent either...if so Ill post another morph and try again...lol


This morph is old news and everyone has seen it, time for more pictures.


----------



## ggazonas (May 11, 2008)

Tony said:


> This morph is old news and everyone has seen it, time for more pictures.


Thats right...time to show us a another galact morph


----------



## Chris Miller (Apr 20, 2009)

rcteem said:


> How long ago???


It's in the big Lotters book I believe, in case you want to see it.


----------



## rcteem (Mar 24, 2009)

Let me clarify something that people have pmd me on...I am no longer with the Brazil breeding project that was a thread on here during the summer. I just wanted to show people a few different morphs. No, i am not doing a project in Brazil. No, I am not raising support for a project. Just wanted to share some pictures with the forum so everyone could possibly see some different morphs that the may or may not have seen.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

Chris that is a real tease and the only glact that has really attracted me so far.

we know you have more, so dont' hold out on us


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Very nice! A frog like that just might make me try something besides thumbs and eggfeeders!
Doug


----------



## botanyboy03 (Apr 18, 2009)

Very nice. More please.


----------



## Quaz (Nov 13, 2005)

That is cool. I had no idea there were galacts with patterns like that. Are there any in captive production?


----------



## rcteem (Mar 24, 2009)

Quaz said:


> That is cool. I had no idea there were galacts with patterns like that. Are there any in captive production?


No and if they are here they have been smuggled


----------



## Baltimore Bryan (Sep 6, 2006)

"Old news" morph or not, I think they look very cool. The pattern kind of reminds me of a histo or reticulated auratus (but with yellow). Thanks for sharing... now what morph is next 
Bryan


----------



## Tuckinrim8 (Jul 26, 2007)

I am not going to lie, I have been checking back regularly over the last two days in hopes of more pictures!

I agree they look like yellow reticulated auratus. Thanks for sharing.. Old news to some, but new to me! 

Chris


----------



## epiphytes etc. (Nov 22, 2010)

Tuckinrim8 said:


> I am not going to lie, I have been checking back regularly over the last two days in hopes of more pictures!
> 
> 
> Chris


ya, me too!


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

rcteem said:


> How long ago???


 
your morph looks very similar to the ones on page 525 of the Lotters et al book. I'm also trying to remember where else I've seen it. 

Ed


----------



## markpulawski (Nov 19, 2004)

It was posted here a year and half ago or so.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

Thanks Mark,

I thought I had seen it somewhere else. 

Ed


----------



## AaronAcker (Aug 15, 2007)

Did I hear something about a blue morph of galact???? Um do need more info! lol


----------



## Roadrunner (Mar 6, 2004)

A couple came in about 10-12 years ago but the guy who had them didn't do very well w/ them.



AaronAcker said:


> Did I hear something about a blue morph of galact???? Um do need more info! lol


----------



## rcteem (Mar 24, 2009)

frogfarm said:


> A couple came in about 10-12 years ago but the guy who had them didn't do very well w/ them.


Thank you, see I was telling the truth


----------



## Roadrunner (Mar 6, 2004)

What can you tell me about blue terribilis? I heard but never saw something about them years ago.



rcteem said:


> Thank you, see I was telling the truth


----------



## rcteem (Mar 24, 2009)

frogfarm said:


> What can you tell me about blue terribilis? I heard but never saw something about them years ago.


Never been to columbia, at least not yet . I swear that solid blue auratus looks like a galact or a terribilis!!!


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

yep I think I've seen that one too  But good effort! 

If there really are as many galact morphs as pumilio, there must be some crazy stuff out there. Can't believe more pics haven't surfaced....we need to airdrop cameras and stamps into those places so they can mail us pics


----------



## epiphytes etc. (Nov 22, 2010)

rcteem said:


> Never been to columbia, at least not yet . I swear that solid blue auratus looks like a galact or a terribilis!!!


ya, the golden auratus look a lot like terribilis too. amazing how much color influences our judgment of species


----------



## boabab95 (Nov 5, 2009)

I found a new frog not long ago...in my backyard!

introducing Oophaga canadius










lol


----------



## Eric Walker (Aug 22, 2009)

now for the escudo with an american flag.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

boabab95 said:


> I found a new frog not long ago...in my backyard!
> 
> introducing Oophaga canadius


 
Shouldn't that have been _canadensis _or_ canadus_ and not _canadius? _ 
Ed


----------



## ggazonas (May 11, 2008)

Ed said:


> Shouldn't that have been _canadensis _or_ canadus_ and not _canadius? _
> Ed


canadensis would be the correct name


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

I don't mean to start a flame war, but, that Oophaga canadensis looks like an illegal WC to me.


----------



## Roadrunner (Mar 6, 2004)

Is that the right declension for oophaga(1st)? Wouldn't it be canadae or canada?


ggazonas said:


> canadensis would be the correct name


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

frogfarm said:


> Is that the right declension for oophaga(1st)? Wouldn't it be canadae or canada?


Under the rules of binomial nomenclature they don't have to agree in gender.. otherwise there would be issues with Panthera leo. As Panthera is femine and leo is masculine. 

Ed


----------



## frogfreak (Mar 4, 2009)

frogface said:


> I don't mean to start a flame war, but, that Oophaga canadensis looks like an illegal WC to me.


Nagh

There's so many up here you have to be careful not to step on them. Just illegal in the USA.


----------



## boabab95 (Nov 5, 2009)

frogfreak said:


> Nagh
> 
> There's so many up here you have to be careful not to step on them. Just illegal in the USA.


Infact, I just looked on my porch, they are all over!!! anybody want some? ill say... hmmm... $400 ea... 


as for the name, oh well... i realized i messed up after i posted it, and since you can't edit your posts after 10 minutes... i left it. And I had to leave soo... ya...let's pretend it says "Oophaga Canadensis..."


----------



## earthfrog (May 18, 2008)

boabab95 said:


> I found a new frog not long ago...in my backyard!
> 
> introducing Oophaga canadius
> 
> ...


Correction---miscategorized. 

Rare snapshot of the superhero known as Pumilio Hoserii, able to withstand extreme dryness, subzero temperatures and able to leap tall college-student photographers in a single bound.


----------



## boabab95 (Nov 5, 2009)

earthfrog said:


> Correction---miscategorized.
> 
> Rare snapshot of the superhero known as Pumilio Hoserii, able to withstand extreme dryness, subzero temperatures and able to leap tall college-student photographers in a single bound.



correcton of a correction.

Pumilio (not genus!) hoserii have a pattern that slightly resembles the Mckenzies brothers.

Common mistake


----------



## rcteem (Mar 24, 2009)

Ok, time for another morph...These are the photos from my friend that I am working with in Brazil. I am waiting on the exact local information from him but he swears its from a different region than the solid red morph.


----------



## laylow (Apr 6, 2009)

wow that is a sick frog! I like it !!!


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

Is is supposed to be red? It looks orange on my screen. It kinda looks like the Koi on sean's site.


----------



## rcteem (Mar 24, 2009)

its red...he has an off brand digital camera...doesnt pick up colors as well


----------



## ggazonas (May 11, 2008)

Anymore pics of this individual?


----------



## boabab95 (Nov 5, 2009)

it's ok. looks kind of like a messed up giant pumilio 'escudo' to me


----------



## rcteem (Mar 24, 2009)

This is all he gave me for the moment...he is a botanist and is really busy til after the Holidays...will post more pictures from him when I get them


----------



## botanyboy03 (Apr 18, 2009)

Very nice, I didn't think there were many other botanists out there who were interested in Darts besides me.


----------



## Roadrunner (Mar 6, 2004)

looks like a couple of juvis I have downstairs. That would be a problem if they are. They may already be mixed in the hobby for all we know. There were a couple different sources of reds in the hobby.



rcteem said:


> Ok, time for another morph...These are the photos from my friend that I am working with in Brazil. I am waiting on the exact local information from him but he swears its from a different region than the solid red morph.


----------



## dteague (Dec 27, 2009)

This one makes me think of a juvenile Ameerega silverstonei or variation of that species .


----------

